# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Ψηφοφορίες

## Admin

Από σήμερα Παρασκευή 21 Ιανουαρίου ξεκίνησαν οι ψηφοφορίες του *Naytilia.gr...*  Οι πρώτες 3 ψηφοφορίες (που θα έχουν αρχίσει έως αύριο το πρωί) αφορούν στην ανάδειξη *του καλύτερου συμβατικού πλοίου*, *του καλύτερου συμβατικού νέας τεχνολογίας* και *του καλύτερου ταχύπλοου* για το 2004. Το κάθε μέλος μπορεί να ψηφίσει *μόνο μία φορά*  Σε περίπτωση που δεν σας ικανοποιεί καμιά από τις επιλογές που υπάρχουν, μπορείτε είτε να μαρκάρετε την επιλογή "άλλο" (όπου αυτή υπάρχει) και να δημοσιεύσετε το όνομα του πλοίου παρακάτω ή να το δημοσιεύσετε κατευθείαν. Οι ψήφοι σε πλοία που δεν υπάρχουν στη λίστα, μετριούνται κανονικά. Οι πρώτες αυτές 3 ψηφοφορίες θα διαρκέσουν μέχρι το Πάσχα.

*Naytilia.gr*

----------

